# Terrassenbau im Garten aber ein Problem



## Flimmes (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich würde im Garten gerne eine Terrasse bauen. Das einzige Problem das ich habe, ist der ausgewucherte Bambus-Strauch. Hat jmd Erfahrung wie ich dieses riesige Gewächs samt Wurzeln aus dem Boden bekomme ? 

Die Wurzeln sind bis zu drei-Finger-dick und haben eine Länge von bis zu 2m 

Wenn auch jmd Bambus brauchen sollte und schweres Gerät zum Heben hat, kann ihn auch gerne im kleinen Saarland kostenlos abholen kommen.


Schonmal danke für Eure Ideenvorschläge


----------



## laolamia (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Terrassenbau im Garten aber ein Problem*

ich hab sowas mal mit beil und wasserstrahl gemacht....bagger waere leichter


----------



## lollo (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Terrassenbau im Garten aber ein Problem*



Flimmes schrieb:


> Die Wurzeln sind bis zu drei-Finger-dick und haben eine Länge von bis zu 2m



Hallo,

ist doch nicht so schwer, Bambus zählt doch zu den Gräsern. :smoki

Diese dicken Außläufer nennen sich Rhizome  klick hier, die mußt du auf jedem Fall entfernen, daraus wachsen neue Halme, wenn du etwas übersiehst, und eine Teichfolie ist dafür kein Hindernis. 
Die an den Rhizomen befindlichen Wurzeln sind harmlos. Außläuferbildender Bambus darf nie ohne Rhizomsperre gepflanzt werden.

Viel Erfolg beim Graben.


----------



## Flimmes (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Terrassenbau im Garten aber ein Problem*



> Außläuferbildender Bambus darf nie ohne Rhizomsperre gepflanzt werden.



Das habe ich im Vorgarten gesehen  
Der Vormieter meines Hauses hatte keinen gesetzt und die Wurzeln sind ins Mauerwerk rein.


Mit dem Bagger komm ich leider nicht an diese Stelle. Also gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit die nicht so schweißtreibend ist ?


----------



## lollo (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Terrassenbau im Garten aber ein Problem*



Flimmes schrieb:


> Also gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit die nicht so schweißtreibend ist ?



Hallo,

ich denke mal nicht. Aber sehe das doch auch mal positiv, du kannst dir so die Muckibude sparen.


----------

